# χάρμα ιδέσθαι



## nickel (Sep 25, 2012)

Επειδή βλέπω διάφορα περίσσια «ε» σε χρόνους τού *βλέπω*, (α) θυμίζω ότι χρονική αύξηση θέλει μόνο ο αόριστος της οριστικής, δηλαδή το _*είδα*_ της ενεργητικής και το *ειδωθήκαμε* της μεσοπαθητικής. Τα άλλα θέλουν σκέτο _*ι*_. Μάζεψα εδώ μερικά (πολλά δεν τα έχουν τα λεξικά). Προσθέστε και διορθώστε, παρακαλώ:

*ίδε* (βλέπε, όρα· σε παραπομπές)
*ιδού*
*ίδωμεν* (υποτακτική, «ας περιμένουμε να δούμε»)
*χάρμα ιδέσθαι* = χάρμα οφθαλμών 
*είδα και απόειδα
Είδομεν το φως το αληθινόν
Ειδωθήκαμε χτες
Καιρό έχουμε να ιδωθούμε!
ιδωμένος μέσα από τα μάτια / ιδωμένη από αυτή τη σκοπιά
Στο επανιδείν*


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 25, 2012)

nickel said:


> *ίδε* (βλέπε, όρα· σε παραπομπές)


Και *ίδετε* στον πληθυντικό. Εκτός από εμφανίσεις σε ευρετήρια, έχουμε και αποσπάσματα από την Αγία Γραφή: *Ίδε* ο άνθρωπος! και γεύσασθε και ίδετε (από τη λειτουργία της Θείας Κοινωνίας).


----------



## nickel (Sep 26, 2012)

Ecce Homo! Μα πώς το ξέχασα! :)


----------



## daeman (Sep 26, 2012)

...
Για ιδές περβόλιν όμορφο - Παναγιώτης Μπαγάνης, Στεφανία Σαμακοβίτη






Για ιδές περβόλιν όμορφο, για ιδές κατάκρυα βρύση 
στο περιβόλι μας, 
για ιδές κατάκρυα βρύση στ' ώριο περβόλι μας τ' όμορφο
κι όσα δεντρά 'πεψεν ο Θιός μέσα 'ναι φυτεμένα
κι όσα πουλιά πετούμενα μέσα 'ναι φωλεμένα
Μέσα σε κείνα τα πουλιά ευρέθη ένα παγώνι
το παγωνάκι μας, τ' ώριο παγώνι μας τ' όμορφο
και χτίζει τη φωλίτσα του σε μιας μηλιάς κλωνάρι 

Ριζίτικο τραγούδι από την Κρήτη. Το κατέγραψε η Δόμνα Σαμίου στους Λάκκους Χανίων από τον Χαρίδημο Μαναρόλη, το 1965. 
Αποσπάσματα από τις εκπομπές «Παρασκήνιο» ΕΡΤ, 1980 και «Σύγχρονη Εύα» ΕΡΤ, 1981 με τον Παναγιώτη Μπαγάνη και τη συναυλία «Περνά περνά η μέλισσα» που πραγματοποιήθηκε στο Ηρώδειο, το 2001, με την Στεφανία Σαμακοβίτη. 
Για περισσότερες πληροφορίες της συναυλίας: http://www.domnasamiou.gr/?i=portal.el.concerts&id=471

Αυτό θα πει χάρμα ιδέσθαι και ακούεσθαι.


----------

